# Skyline insurance help



## Ryan_GTR (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

I joined the forum a couple days ago and been very impressed with all the info on here!

im 23 years old with 5 years NCB ive been after a R33 Gtr for a while and recently found one in my area (cornwall)

Ive been running around on end looking for the cheapest insurance quotes but im wondering what insurance companys are the best to go with? many ive phoned up and the prices are ALOT diffrent to what they quote online! 
any help much appreicated 

Cheers
Ryan.


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Keith Michaels*

Hi mate,

Try Keith Michaels & ask for Gary Moulson. He's always got me the best quote and I've been using them for years since I had my type ra subaru. You can get him on 08450138231.

Obviously the quote will be high because of your age (but I guess you knew that anyway right) 

Good luck !


Baz :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan_GTR (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi
Thanks will try call them today
my lowest quote so far was around £1750 it goes up more if i add my old man who has 40+ years driving experience lol :runaway:


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I have also had good quotes from Keith Micheals. Might be worth trying Sky Insurance too. Car Insurance | Modified | Imported | Customised


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

CCI, A-Plan, Pace Ward & Adrian Flux are probably worth trying too if you haven't already


----------



## Kenneth-A (Nov 15, 2011)

£1750 really isn't a bad quote for your age, I'd be happy that. Which company did you get that from?


----------



## Ryan_GTR (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi,

Quotea.co.uk quoted me £1750

with two drivers added on my brother of 6 years NCB and my dad with over 40+ years NCB


----------



## big_jim (Dec 7, 2011)

How much on your own?


----------



## Ryan_GTR (Dec 15, 2011)

around the 3000 mark lol


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

If you have previous RWD experience we may be able to help with this on a TPFT basis. We'd need you to be aged 25 or over to offer fully comprehensive cover, I appreciate TPFT may not be ideal but feel free to contact us if you wish:

Car Club Insurance Scheme from Sky Insurance

Thanks

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## F17rak (Dec 15, 2011)

Footman & james quoted me happy!


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm with pace ward and am 25 have 7 years NCB and am currently paying less than a grand.

they were good with my evo too


----------



## Ryan_GTR (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi i ended up buying a nice clean R32 Gtr for a few hunder lower on the insurance i was going to get it resprayed to a diffrent colour so i looked on insurance first to see if it would affect the price and it shoots up 2grand if a colour change?????

anyone know why this is?
thanks
Ryan


----------

